
AI could help construction industry work faster, keep workforce accident-free - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611141/ai-could-help-the-construction-industry-work-faster-and-keep-its-workforce-accident-free/
======
mikece
AI making the workforce accident-free... by learning how the workers do their
jobs to the point that robots can be instructed to do what the humans have
been doing?

